# Baby born in London has no passport to travel



## Rooneyw (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I need your advise.
My sister in Law is Romanian citizen and she got married to Pakistan citizen and have been living in Dubai for last 2 years . my sister i law came to London last October and has been living with us and now she gave birth to baby last week. She now plans to travel back to Dubai to stay with her husband but she is in dilemma as how she can travel with her child without passport for her baby.

Would like to know how she can travel to Dubai with her child and does she needs a passport for her baby before she travels and if the case what is the procedure.

Regards
Kalyan


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You can't get a UK passport, both parents need to have lived in the UK for 5 years now. So either get a Romanian or Pakistani passport.


----------



## Rooneyw (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you for the information.
My sister in law can she apply for a Pakistan passport from London for her baby and if thats the case, baby father has to be present when applying for the baby Pakistan passport.

Also how quick will that be to get a Pakistan passport for her baby and if she gets a Pakistan passport will she be able to apply for Romanian passport also.

Please advise.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Rooneyw said:


> Thank you for the information.
> My sister in law can she apply for a Pakistan passport from London for her baby and if thats the case, baby father has to be present when applying for the baby Pakistan passport.
> 
> Also how quick will that be to get a Pakistan passport for her baby and if she gets a Pakistan passport will she be able to apply for Romanian passport also.
> ...


Hi,
So let me get this straight:-
You are from India
Your sister-in-law is from Romania
She has had a baby in London
Her husband is from Pakistan
He lives in Dubai
You are asking British people, on a Dubai forum, whether your Romanian sister-in-law can get a Pakistani or Romanian passport in London for her new baby?
I think she needs to contact the Pakistan and Romanian embassies in London on Monday morning!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> So let me get this straight:-
> You are from India
> Your sister-in-law is from Romania
> ...


Isn't a sister in law your brother's wife?

Weird.


----------



## Rooneyw (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you Sir for the advice. Will get in touch base with the embassies.


----------



## Rooneyw (Mar 19, 2013)

Sister in Law relation (She is my wife sister) and her husband calls me as brother so indirectly she is my sister in law. but she is my wife own sister.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> ...
> I think she needs to contact the Pakistan and Romanian embassies in London on Monday morning!
> ...


Monday is a public holiday in the UK, so you may have to wait until Tuesday.

D.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

chestnut said:


> Monday is a public holiday in the UK, so you may have to wait until Tuesday.
> 
> D.


Hi,
Well spotted - we go back to work tomorrow, Sunday - no bank holiday Monday for us in the sunny UAE!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Rooneyw (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the advise.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I do hope your sister in law didn't just go to the UK to get a UK passport for her kid....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> I do hope your sister in law didn't just go to the UK to get a UK passport for her kid....


......Or avail of the free NHS baby delivery service!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> ......Or avail of the free NHS baby delivery service!


"Avail", now that's a word I never heard/used before I got here.

Like the phrase "Kindly do the needful".


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> "Avail", now that's a word I never heard/used before I got here.
> 
> Like the phrase "Kindly do the needful".


Well the OP is Indian!
Thrice, avail, backside of the building, tiffin box, revert!
All good English words and sayings that we hear in Dubai - but not the UK!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> Well the OP is Indian!
> Thrice, avail, backside of the building, tiffin box, revert!
> All good English words and sayings that we hear in Dubai - but not the UK!
> Cheers
> Steve


Same here in the Philippines Steve. These words and phrases are used in daily life 
by the locals and even on televisions adverts--but not back in the US.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> ......Or avail of the free NHS baby delivery service!


And gets one of those mansions paid for by the council, that are so commonplace.

And hands of the Queen's swans too!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

In the words of John Motson: 



> Roooooooooooooooooooooooooney!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Same here in the Philippines Steve. These words and phrases are used in daily life
> by the locals and even on televisions adverts--but not back in the US.


May I ask, do you/have you, any experience of Dubai? Have you lived here? Would love to hear your experiences of life here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The Rascal said:


> May I ask, do you/have you, any experience of Dubai? Have you lived here? Would love to hear your experiences of life here.


 I'm not sure if Jet lag has been to Dubai. He's an American who lives in the Philippines according to his profile.

Jo xxx


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

jojo said:


> I'm not sure if Jet lag has been to Dubai. He's an American who lives in the Philippines according to his profile.
> 
> Jo xxx


Exactly.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The Rascal said:


> Exactly.


Its interesting hearing about other places and how different /the same they are. You must tell us about where your profile says you are - Cambodia?? Lol

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

jojo said:


> Its interesting hearing about other places and how different /the same they are. You must tell us about where your profile says you are - Cambodia?? Lol
> 
> Jo xxx
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


Cambodia was great, the land mines aren't/weren't.

I've moved on....


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

The Rascal said:


> May I ask, do you/have you, any experience of Dubai? Have you lived here? Would love to hear your experiences of life here.


Nope, never been there. All I know of the area or the country is what is seen on the TV news which isn't much..


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Nope, never been there. All I know of the area or the country is what is seen on the TV news which isn't much..


Plenty of Filapinas here....


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Cambodia was great, the land mines aren't/weren't.
> 
> I've moved on....


Heard it's a great place to get legless.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Heard it's a great place to get legless.


Hi,
Not in good taste.
We recently visited Cambodia and were shown around the war museum by a veteran who lost a leg on a land mine.
I have been all around the world and Cambodia (and its people) rank amongst the top three places I have ever visited.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

The Rascal said:


> Plenty of Filapinas here....


Yes there really are many working there and other countries in that area. Not enough employment here in the islands so many go there for work. Some are there as domestic help and two that my wife knows that are doctors.
Working conditions there are not the greatest from what I'm told but the salaries are much better than here..


----------

